# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Thema: ABIRATERONE - Erfahrungsaustausch

## Manfred P

Hallo,

möchte mich in die Gruppe der Abiraterone Anwender anschließen.

Kurz mein Werdegang:

Ausgangswert 64 PSA
Gleason - scorc: 3 / 3 = 6 Stadium II b
1. DHB  16.03.2001
2. DHB  17.06.2005
3. DHB  03.12.2008

Die letzte hatte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Chemo Taxoter 1.Zyklus 13.11.2009 mit 129,1 PSA nach dem 6 Zyklus
21,5 PSA.
Am 24.03.2011 habe mit Cabazitaxel angefangen.
Die Nebenwirkungen waren für mich zu stark musste Cabazitaxel am
26.05.2011 nach dem 3 Zyklus abbrechen mit 66 PSA.

Am 20.06.2011 mit Abiraterone angefangen 76,44 PSA.
1 Zyklus  97,78 PSA
2 Zyklus 130,2  PSA

Ich hoffe dass die nächste Messung weiter nach unten geht.

Viele Grüße M.P

----------

